# De-fence Phest, Peoples Park, Berkeley. July 29th-August 1st



## Tobiko (Jul 31, 2022)

just got this flyer, short notice, if anybody in Bay Area or headin that way attends I hope it is smooth and enjoyable for ya


----------

